# Bundesliga 06-08 March



## A_Skywalker (Mar 2, 2009)

06 Mar 18:30 Schalke v Cologne  1.50 3.60 6.50  
07 Mar 13:30 Bayern Munich v Hannover 96  1.28 5.00 8.50   
07 Mar 13:30 Borussia M'gladbach v Hamburg  3.40 3.30 2.00   
07 Mar 13:30 Cottbus v Hertha Berlin  2.62 3.40 2.37   
07 Mar 13:30 TSG Hoffenheim v Werder Bremen  2.60 3.30 2.50   
07 Mar 13:30 VfB Stuttgart v Borussia Dortmund  1.90 3.25 3.75  
07 Mar 13:30 Wolfsburg v Karlsruhe  1.36 4.33 7.50   
08 Mar 15:00 Arminia Bielefeld v Eintracht Frankfurt  2.20 3.25 3.00   
08 Mar 15:00 Bayer Leverkusen v Bochum  1.50 3.80 6.00


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 8, 2009)

*Arminia* to beat Eintracht.

The better team and at home.


----------

